# New Holland warning light



## turbolium

can anyone tell me what this warning light means, it goes on sporadically and stays on for I would say twenty minutes-half hour than just goes off.
On an eight hour shift this probably happens about 5 times.

Normally I shut everything down when I see red warning lights but everything was working fine and continued to even when the light is on.

checked all fluids and not leaking anything, although I find the heat is not as warm as it used to be.

I don't think its a faulty switch or sensor because when the light is on and I turn off the tractor the light than flashes.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Hard to tell from the picture but it kinda looks like a reservoir......? What are the faint marks inside that?


----------



## turbolium

water / oil drops, theres two actually. The one on top is solid than theres a thin line running across with another drop on the bottom which has just the outline.

the tractor is a 1996 New Holland 7740
thx.


----------



## pogobill

Could be an oil filter needs changing light!?! When was that last time the hydraulic oil filter was changed? There could be two, one hydraulic filter, and one high pressure oil filter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I hate these sort of things. Why can't they just put the words there? I think Bill might be on to it though. He must have a similar light on one of his tractors!


----------



## turbolium

I think your right, its definitely a hydraulic issue. 
My three point is having a hard time lifting my blower today.

Seems to me this all started after attaching a blade to the front of the tractor, and running a hydraulic hose from the back to the front . I'm using a one way hydraulic cylinder so its the weight of the plow which provides the return.
Does anyone see an issue with that type of setup?

thxs.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

How do you have the return line arranged for the front hydraulics? You might be getting air in the system too.


----------



## sixbales

Water/oil drops? Maybe you have a condensation buildup in your hydraulic reservoir, or transmission, or rear end? How long has it been since you changed fluids? Do you have any oil that appears milky?


----------



## turbolium

theres no return, one line going to bottom of cylinder to lift plow in front.

than by pushing the lever forward the valve opens and the weight of the plow brings it down.

I was told this was ok, now im not sure. but its seems like everyone is set up this way.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

It does return through that line back to the valve, I was just wondering how it was arranged from the valve back to the oil supply.


----------



## rcm

turbolium said:


> can anyone tell me what this warning light means, it goes on sporadically and stays on for I would say twenty minutes-half hour than just goes off.
> On an eight hour shift this probably happens about 5 times.
> 
> Normally I shut everything down when I see red warning lights but everything was working fine and continued to even when the light is on.
> 
> checked all fluids and not leaking anything, although I find the heat is not as warm as it used to be.
> 
> I don't think its a faulty switch or sensor because when the light is on and I turn off the tractor the light than flashes.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I know this is an older discussion , but I have the same symbol on my NH 8260. Does anyone know what it means?


----------



## pogobill

I think the symbol is for hydraulic oil. I do believe that sixbales is on the right track and that you have moisture in your hydraulic oil. Check the fluid, it should not be milky looking. when was the last time you service the tractor?


----------

